# APR Motorsport @ VIR = Follow us on Facebook for Live Updates



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Motorsport is fielding 4 cars today at Virginia International Raceway. We are currently the points leader in the ST class and are back to defend our title. 

Final practice is at 8:30 AM EST this morning. 
The race starts at 11:15 AM EST and is 2.5 hours long. 

We'll provide live updates on our facebook page for the entire event. Live timing and scoring will be displayed online at Grand-Am.com.

TV coverage is tape delayed till May 22, 1:00 PM ETS, on SPEED.

*APR Press Release after Yesterdays Qualifying*
APR Motorsport Qualifying Results at the Bosch Engineering 200 at VIR

For more information visit the Event Page.


----------



## rybacs (Mar 10, 2010)

*see u @ watkins glen*

As a follow vw head , l am astounded to see vw represented. 
I know APR would have had it , this weekend, if not for so many yellow flags. I was screaming, on my couch, like a little girl when I watched u guys at Barber. 
APR is the truth, as we say in da hood. Software u can get for your car ,is tested and proving.
I curious, what mode are done to the APR mkvi GTI ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

rybacs said:


> As a follow vw head , l am astounded to see vw represented.
> I know APR would have had it , this weekend, if not for so many yellow flags. I was screaming, on my couch, like a little girl when I watched u guys at Barber.
> APR is the truth, as we say in da hood. Software u can get for your car ,is tested and proving.
> I curious, what mode are done to the APR mkvi GTI ?


Quite a lot. 

The entire car is stripped down to the bare bones and we take it from there. 

check out our spec sheets on the motorsport site. 

http://www.aprmotorsport.com/cars/


----------



## rybacs (Mar 10, 2010)

Kudos ...APR ... KUDOS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

mad we couldnt be there this year


----------



## rybacs (Mar 10, 2010)

*watkins glen ...*

1st place AND 2nd place ....
really .... R E A L L Y ....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

rybacs said:


> 1st place AND 2nd place ....
> really .... R E A L L Y ....


And it looked like we would have had 3rd as well had the suspension not crapped out on the other one.


----------

